# mini horses and rye hay



## sixshooterfarm

Can miniature horses eat rye hay?? I bought some for my goats and was wondering if she could eat this as well. SHe has been eating alfalfa and grassy alfalfa... ANy one know??


----------



## enjoytheride

For many years before the rye grass problem was recognized, rye grass was the only grass hay you could get here. I never had any problem with it nor knew anyone who had a problem with abortions or anything else. Nevertheless, when the information re: abortions came along, I stopped feeding it and now there are many other choices. If I did not have pregnant mare and that was what was available to feed, I would feed it. But given the choice (or if I had a breeding mare,) I would not feed it.
I don't think that the problems are really widespread but some rye grass hay can cause problems- not all- depending on the wetness of the year I think and the quality of the cure. But there would be a risk especially to pregnant mares.


----------



## sixshooterfarm

I thought Fescue hay was the one that caused abortions??? Well she is not bred right now and probably will just be put in with the stud here in the next couple of weeks. But it wont cause her to colic is my main concern?? I will most liley just go get her a bale of grass hay just for her, but if she does get into it will it cause colic in mini horses??


----------



## Di

Well, I too think it's fescue that was linked to abortion. I read a couple articles about rye having some "thing" in the mature seed head...but that was in Austrailia. It said to graze the rye before it produces the seed head, no problem. I'll have to look again about the abortion thing.


----------



## enjoytheride

Well- geewhiz- where was my head- of course it's fescue that causes the problems and fescue was what I was feeding previously-dah! 
Rye is the grass I seed with here but I did hear recently that it can have a fungus problem but not on hay. Sorry I derailed.


----------

